
Ask HN: Launching a socially responsible ICO, suggestions to spread the word? - pevachon
Here is more information about it https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mpk.impak.eco&#x2F;en. But I am really interested in your opinion. It is listed on things such as smith and crown but wondering if you think of crafty things we haven&#x27;t thought of
======
Bakary
Just FYI there are a couple of small typos like benefcial and fnancial

~~~
pevachon
Thanks we will correct those asap

